# Liner or No Liner? (littertray)



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, Cookie has a little tray liner in her tray, always has done as this is what she had at her previous home. (plus makes litter tray cleaning much easier). 
When Nimbus came he had clearly never used one, as when he 'covers' his business he ALWAYS pulls up the liner and half burys it in his poo.

I tried taking it out of his as he clearly didnt like it and leavig Cookie with hers yet he will now climb into her box and do the same to hers.

What should I do? Should I persevere in trying to get him to accept it by tidying it each time he messes it up, or give in and take the liners away all together? Im reluctant to do the later as Cookie doesnt like change and she has always had one, But when he messes hers up she wont use it and just miaows by the box.

I wish they would just agree on one.
Liner or no Liner... that is the question?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have never used a liner as I would expect them to get scratched up and they just added an extra expense. Have you tried leaving both trays without the liner and seeing how Cookie reacts to it ?


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like you'll be going down the no liner route ;-) I've never used a liner either. The kitten likes to dig deep.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I used to use liners, they got ripped to shreds no matter how much litter I put in the tray. Find it easier now just emptying the whole tray in a bin bag.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

When I picked Cookie up I bought everything I needed including a pack of tray liners - still have them left, they just get scratched up, so don't see the point of them.


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanx for all your advice, as I said when I just had Cookie they were brilliant, she is such a tidy cat, it made life much easier. Nimbus however is a different matter. I didnt really want to stop giving Cookie hers as with her being a stress cat I dont wqant to change what she's used to. But ill give it a go. Try anything one... you never know she might not notice


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd be surprised if she does notice.

I tried a black bag as a liner as a test and it got ripped. I don't see how they are still around and bought as my kitties have their litter about 7/8 cm deep and they still gave the bag a good ripping.


----------



## ChesterCat (Mar 21, 2012)

I would stop using them if when Cookie comes to use it she doesnt because its messy. Try without and see if she is ok with it. 
I started with liners but they were always torn up. They do help cleaning the bottom bit though I guess but I wash it all anyway.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

No liner, pain in the butt i think


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> No liner, pain in the butt i think


Agreed, I'm sure they'd only scratch a hole in it!!


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

We tried liners when we first got our two so that the trays would be easier to clean. Result? Shredded liners and more litter on the floor than in the trays! Liner free ever since


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Liner every time - but not the plastic ones cos they just get ripped- I use catsan smart pack with the liner - its more materially so in my experience doesn't get ripped up and the base has an absorbant pad which helps to soak up the urine


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I got some bog standard plastic liners for Molly's tray in the hope that it'd be easier to clean but instead, she ripped it all up :rolleyes5: 

I think it's worth a try, as they would make it easier if kitty behaves; I just had one determined cat, who loved to make everything hard for me :lol:


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a pack of liners with all the new stuff when we got Bob. He dug them into the litter and it made more mess than not having them.

He loves to dig and kind of bounces to a rythm when he is making a hole, litter goes everywhere so I gave up.

Never bothered with Maisie as she came in to the house to live rather suddenly and just had a quickly filled tray.

As long as I scrape the litter off the tray before it sets it is easy enough to clean. I usually soak them in warm water anyway and clean off with kitchen roll.

I think they are a waste of money unless you have a cat that doesn't like to dig. Some cats just think they are there to pull over the tray, I am sure :001_rolleyes:

I would try without if I were you, Cookie may not realise, she may only get upset because someone has used her loo


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

I've tried liners and found them to be utterly useless. My cats just shred them. I cant even use newspaper in the bottom of mine cos rumble is the worlds most conscientious digger, and if theres paper or liner in there he assumes that he must dig that up too. He wont be happy untill the newspaper is on top.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I used lining in the first little tray we bought. Ari would scratch it and dirty and wouldn't make my life easier. Actually, most of days I found myself having to wipe the plastic to remove the poos bits and bad smell.

Now, I prefer to spend the money in disinfectant wipes rather than plastic linings.


----------



## bella88 (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought I was the only one who couldn't use liners, since there are different types to choose from!

You would probably find it better to scoop clumped litter with a litter scoop. You could use the unused litter liners in place of a carrier bag to put it in.

You can buy litter tray wipes. I used to rinse the tray under the water but, then wipe it with litter tray wipes.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I do vaguely remember using newspaper for my first cat, not sure what she does now as shes just started back on the litter instead of going outside. 

When I got my 2 a few months ago this was a question I debated myself and decided against it. I cant really see the need, even with a non clumping litter which I used in the early days. I used to change it every 3 days and most the time it was easy enough to just tip out into a binliner. 

With clumping litter it doesnt need changing so often, you still get a bit stuck but I try and make sure I give it a good scrape when I am scooping


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

My cat is a bit obsessed with that kind of plastic. The one time I tried using a liner, he dumped over the entire litter box, pulled the liner off, and ran off with it as if it were a prized toy. Suffice to say, I havent used one since.


----------

